# Does this seem like a nice build



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

Does this seem like a nice computer Ill select a monitor when I make a final decision but  this is my idea


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

What are you planning to do with this rig? More importantly, what do you have right now (to see if its really a step up etc)? Can help us loads on giving you a verdict.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 3, 2011)

What are you using it for?  For a start, the hard drive is too small and if you want to game, that 4670 is pitiful.

Also, what is that RAM rated at?  CL7 7-7-7-20 is a must for DDR3.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is to play  a few games like combat arms and call of duty
I know this is really sad but i did it in like 30 min and its my first shot at it


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> What are you planning to do with this rig? More importantly, what do you have right now (to see if its really a step up etc)? Can help us loads on giving you a verdict.



Trust me this would be a step up lol. Right now i have an hp g60 laptop
and before that an old dell desktop


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

What is your budget? I guess it will be ok to play these games, but if you can push more dough, it can be a better pc all round.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> What is your budget? I guess it will be ok to play these games, but if you can push more dough, it can be a better pc all round.



I have a $500 to $600 budget


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get much better, first off, you'll need to know at what res your gonna be gaming at. Then we can pinpoint a much better card (since you seem to like to stick to your hardware for long) so that it can serve you a long time. The 4670 is by standards... pretty much old. Something better would be a 5770 or a 460. Much better than what you plan to get. But again, it'll all depend on the res you re gonna play at.


----------



## WordToYoMamma (Jan 3, 2011)

That kind of rig is only good for things like WoW :// Need to try again, lucky everyone here is helpful ^^ , you definately need a bigger Hard disk, maybe 500-1tb, depending on your budget, and card I'd suggest the GTX 460!


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> You can get much better, first off, you'll need to know at what res your gonna be gaming at. Then we can pinpoint a much better card (since you seem to like to stick to your hardware for long) so that it can serve you a long time. The 4670 is by standards... pretty much old. Something better would be a 5770 or a 460. Much better than what you plan to get. But again, it'll all depend on the res you re gonna play at.



Any ressolution bigger than 1336 by 768


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 3, 2011)

WordToYoMamma said:


> That kind of rig is only good for things like WoW :// Need to try again, lucky everyone here is helpful ^^ , you definately need a bigger Hard disk, maybe 500-1tb, depending on your budget, and card I'd suggest the GTX 460!



I dont think I really need a harddrive that big. My old computer had 80 gigs on it ( 70 of wich i partitioned  ) and i never came close to filling it


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

well the higher the res, the better card you should get for your rig. I'd suggest a 5770/460 or higher depending on your budget. The rest seems fine, but I'd definitely go for a quad, they seem to ship for cheap these days. You might want to look at some athlon II/phenom II X4's, the cheapest sell for aound ~$100. Drop that in and you can get a decent PC that will last you some time.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 3, 2011)

here's a pretty good base build for your price range.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm no amd specialist though, but does am2+ work with ddr3? Seems kinda odd.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 3, 2011)

to my understanding, a am2+ cpu paired with a am3 motherboard/ddr3 ram will work together no problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> to my understanding, a am2+ cpu paired with a am3 motherboard/ddr3 ram will work together no problem



AM3 boards do not support AM2+ chips BUT a AM2+ board will support AM3


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> AM3 boards do not support AM2+ chips BUT a AM2+ board will support AM3



you're right, I'll fix the build


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 3, 2011)

build has been fixed, now there is a am3 cpu in the build


----------



## Samzon (Jan 4, 2011)

Would this be something?






You won't like it without a quad core and if you like some bling bling you could stick some LED fans on that Gigabyte case.


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Jan 4, 2011)

That power supply is terrible. A Corsair 400 watt is better.

Do you have an operating system?

If you can spend $600 like you said, then do it. You will be much more satisfied.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 4, 2011)

Samzon said:


> Would this be something?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Pl4K2.png
> 
> You won't like it without a quad core and if you like some bling bling you could stick some LED fans on that Gigabyte case.



A GT 240?  He wants to play games, not fold.  GTX 460 minimum.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Some thoughts that come to mind:

1. For only $30 more (after rebate) you can get a 5770, so much better than a 4670

2. At a minimum you should get a power supply with active PFC, preferably one that is 80+ certified and known to be good too. 

3. AMD processors under $100...Athlon II X3/X4, Phenom II X2. Hard to tell which is the best value. Personally I would just get the Phenom II X2 with a decent cooler and take my chances, unlock rates for at least 3 cores seem very high. 






That would be a nice system for $600 with the potential for solid overclocking.


----------



## Samzon (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I was originally suggesting a ~4850, 5770 or GTS450 but I thought he wasn't willing to put so much money in it. It's always hard to choose the graphics card because they change so quickly. I built this computer to my friend with a 240 and he ran a 37" HDTV while playing games like World of Warcraft without problem. Corsair 400W would outrun many other PSU's and are always 80+ certified. Personally I've got this Athlon X4 for awhile and it's just truly amazing. The performance was a total boost from a dual core. Runs all games at max without problems.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 4, 2011)

From what I gathered the Corsair 400CX was replaced with a cheaper a unit that's not 80+ certified and has a sleeve fan with a shorter warranty. You could probably still find new 400CX units somewhere, but the 520w Antec Neo (built by SeaSonic) seems like a good deal at $60 too.


----------



## Samzon (Jan 4, 2011)

Overkill:






Budget/overkill:


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't skimp on the power supply. This is a good one at $60 (after rebate) : CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready Cro...


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brilford Wimley said:


> Don't skimp on the power supply. This is a good one at $60 (after rebate) : CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready Cro...



Thanks for your help I think im ordering the parts sometime next month 
What i have gathered from this place is not to skimp out on a power supply motherboard ,CPU and/or gpu.


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Jan 8, 2011)

malcolm2608 said:


> Thanks for your help I think im ordering the parts sometime next month
> What i have gathered from this place is not to skimp out on a power supply motherboard ,CPU and/or gpu.



In order of importance : 

1. Power supply
2. Motherboard
3. everything else


----------



## malcolm2608 (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilford Wimley said:


> In order of importance :
> 
> 1. Power supply
> 2. Motherboard
> 3. everything else



Well since you seem like you know what your talking about what cpu and psu do you recommend


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

GeIL Value PLUS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D...

HIS H577FK1GD Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-...

LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X ...


----------



## WordToYoMamma (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't buy from newegg.com...


----------



## Reventon (Jan 11, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Some thoughts that come to mind:
> 
> 1. For only $30 more (after rebate) you can get a 5770, so much better than a 4670
> 
> ...



+1. Great build right there.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 11, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> here's a pretty good base build for your price range.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110103/build23456.jpg



With the price of that hard drive hes better off with a Samsung F3 500GB hard drive


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 11, 2011)

Also consider looking at the BST forum here for some used stuff,there is almost always something someone is selling on here thatll save you some money. (i have nothing for sale here, so no shameless plug!)


----------

